# Ibanez E-Gen 7 String



## powergroover (Apr 3, 2011)

posted in herman's facebook just a while ago, guess i should share
never been a fan of the man or the guitar itself but still


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice LACS.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 3, 2011)

i really hate this band, but that guitar is fuckin niice... i may snag one of these eventually


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm ashamed that I used to like this band; but I have to credit them for helping me get into metal, guitar, and music in general.

A sexy guitar none the less.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 3, 2011)

That would be so sweet without the grip-thing. Looks like it's made out of silly-putty or something...


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 3, 2011)

Not a big Dragon-farce fan, but everything about that guitar seems 'just right'. Very nice.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 3, 2011)

I used to like them for some odd reason. Then that grew into an almost-hate thing. Now I just don't care.

As for Herman Li's guitar... I've always loved it. And now 7 strings? I'll take a dozen.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 3, 2011)

Win Win. I'm a S series whore & love me some Dragonforce (Minus the Vocals). Major GAS.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 3, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Nice LACS.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 3, 2011)

I dont know much about Dragonforce but I do know that his sigs are sixers. Are they using 7 strings now?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 3, 2011)

So much want.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 3, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> I used to like them for some odd reason. Then that grew into an almost-hate thing. Now I just don't care.
> 
> As for Herman Li's guitar... I've always loved it. And now 7 strings? I'll take a dozen.



Same here, but I think that Herman isn't a bad guitarist. Granted, he needs to practice more, but overall, he's ok.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 3, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> I dont know much about Dragonforce but I do know that his sigs are sixers. Are they using 7 strings now?



Herman has been using a 7 live for years. I think with a high A. I dont think their recorded music uses 7 strings though, but I only have Inhuman Rampage and before that.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 3, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Herman has been using a 7 live for years. I think with a high A. I dont think their recorded music uses 7 strings though, but I only have Inhuman Rampage and before that.



Cool. Thanks. Im always interested in any band that tunes to B or lower cause I like the way it sounds. I was gonna have some interest in Dragonforce if they were gonna start tuning 7 string low but I guess not.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 3, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Cool. Thanks. Im always interested in any band that tunes to B or lower cause I like the way it sounds. I was gonna have some interest in Dragonforce if they were gonna start tuning 7 string low but I guess not.



Herman Li shreds regardless 

Though I think they're hated alot due to their popularity due to guitar hero.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 3, 2011)

i'd buy one for sure!


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 3, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Same here, but I think that Herman isn't a bad guitarist. Granted, he needs to practice more,m but overall, he's ok.



He's certainly not a bad guitarist at all, but his band's history concerning speeding up their music in the studio (which I'm not all that sure if it's true) and their initially-sloppy live playing really put me off... Maybe if I gave them another chance I'd learn to appreciate them more. And knowing that Li uses a 7-string might just be the little biased push I need to like them  hahahaha!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 3, 2011)

Revolution Death Squad was the song with 7s (tuned to B standard). There may be others, but that song is a definite. 

And that's quite a nice LACS actually.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 3, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Revolution Death Squad was the song with 7s (tuned to B standard). There may be others, but that song is a definite.
> 
> And that's quite a nice LACS actually.



Oh thats sick, I wonder if Sam's gonna get a custom 7.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 3, 2011)

i love it!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2011)

Boring band, but fuck me sideways that is nice.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 3, 2011)

what trem is that?


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 3, 2011)

^ It looks like an Edge Zero. It's got the intonation thingy on the side.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## tubarao guitars (Apr 3, 2011)

nice.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 4, 2011)

jealous


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm pretty He uses a six on Deathsquad, but he does use a seven on Operation Ground and Pound. Sam doesn't use sevens, just sixs.


----------



## Quitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I remember some vid explaining some concepts behind this one.
The grip was a major design point, and so was a deeper lower cutaway - 
he said he painted the bottom blade of his hand and just played around, and they cut the bottom cutaway according to the amount of color smeared on the wood - so where he pushed his hand hardest was where they cut deepest.

Apart from that (and i do think it's a brilliant idea) this guitar doesn't look all too different from any high-end Ibanez.


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 4, 2011)

A couple of points:

1. No, Dragonforce does not speed up their music in the studio. If anything they play faster live. Plus, have you ever heard what music speed up in Pro Tools sounds like. One of the biggest complaints you get about Dragonforce is the music is too slick, too produced. Not about Drum Artifacts.

2. Dragonforce have used both 7 and 8 strings in the studio. There is a behind the scenes video on Youtube somewhere, where Herman goes over what guitars they use. 

3. I would love it if this came out as a production guitar. A high-end 7 String saber with 24 frets and a trem!!! Fuck me sideways!


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 4, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> 3. I would love it if this came out as a production guitar. A high-end 7 String saber with 24 frets and a trem!!! Fuck me sideways!


couldn't agree more.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 4, 2011)

I WOULD!




...buy it, strip it, re-fenish it.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know why Herman puts Edge Zeros on his S series, when the ZR is so much smoother, something I thought he of all people would want. 

Cool guitar, regardless of who owns/plays it.


----------



## Dan (Apr 4, 2011)

i would buy. fo sho


----------



## aleXander (Apr 4, 2011)

EDIT: repost... =) sowwy


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol, first thing I thought was "hows he gonna get his lil asian hands around that neck"

HELLA nice lacs!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 4, 2011)

powergroover said:


>



THAT, I want.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love Totman's guitar too... but not a DF fan. Seriously... $800.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 4, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I don't know why Herman puts Edge Zeros on his S series, when the ZR is so much smoother, something I thought he of all people would want.
> 
> Cool guitar, regardless of who owns/plays it.



Because he grew up using Edge trems - I doubt there's any other reason really.

The 7 needs gold hardware like his 6!


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 4, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Though I think they're hated alot due to their popularity due to guitar hero.



They're hated a lot because of the crappy songwriting, studio "cheating" on solos, and lack of ability to play their songs live. Otherwise, yeah, it's all about Guitar Hero popularity.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 4, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Because he grew up using Edge trems - I doubt there's any other reason really.
> 
> The 7 needs gold hardware like his 6!


 
Please no! That's why I didn't buy the white JEM or EGEN... that gold hardware is some tacky shit IMO. Same reason why I couldn't buy one of these fuglets:


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 4, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Please no! That's why I didn't buy the white JEM or EGEN... that gold hardware is some tacky shit IMO. Same reason why I couldn't buy one of these fuglets:



The gold might have been OK on those without all the binding/inlay crap.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 4, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> The gold might have been OK on those without all the binding/inlay crap.


 
Yeah it was like they hammered together all of the spare parts they had... gold... silver... ivory... F' it, put all that shit in there... 

I think I found a pic of the guy that owns that guitar:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the solid "flip-flopish" purple, opposed to the flame on his 6er.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 4, 2011)

That guitar looks nice, especially the color!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh muh gawd... Do want...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 4, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Love Totman's guitar too... but not a DF fan. Seriously... $800.
> *pics of Icemen*


 
We can haz 7 string Iceman next???


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 4, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> *pics of Icemen*



Never liked them. Icemen look better free of the trem menace.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny... From the moment I saw the Iceman I thought... If that had a Floyd and 24 frets I'd hop on it... 

... Then I bought my first 7 string and gave up on the Iceman altogether.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 4, 2011)

So I emailed Ibanez asking when i could buy the 7-string EGEN and here is the reply:

"At the moment we do not have any info on that guitar. Currently it is just a custom guitar that we make for him. We release/update product usually around the NAMM shows. The next NAMM show is in July I believe. Check back with us then for new/updated products."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 4, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> So I emailed Ibanez asking when i could buy the 7-string EGEN and here is the reply:
> 
> "At the moment we do not have any info on that guitar. Currently it is just a custom guitar that we make for him. We release/update product usually around the NAMM shows. The next NAMM show is in July I believe. Check back with us then for new/updated products."



I don't see this going into production anytime soon. Unless Herman suddenly chooses to use it as his main instruments, even then it'll take at least a year to get green lighted.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 4, 2011)

Sick LACS! I love that finish


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 4, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Please no! That's why I didn't buy the white JEM or EGEN... that gold hardware is some tacky shit IMO. Same reason why I couldn't buy one of these fuglets:



I want every guitar you mentioned. Gold hardware rules. Shit with flat finishes and black hardware with blank ebony fretboards dyed jet black is so fucking boring.


----------



## Papaoneil (Apr 4, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I want every guitar you mentioned. Gold hardware rules. Shit with flat finishes and black hardware with blank ebony fretboards dyed jet black is so fucking boring.


 
Love a rr
Im a huge fane of gold hardware, jems are a big thing on my list


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 4, 2011)

That thing is serious class.


----------



## Joelan (Apr 4, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I actually really like the grip detail. I think it adds a nice unique touch without being over the top like the monkey grip in the JEMs.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 5, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> They're hated a lot because of the crappy songwriting, studio "cheating" on solos, and lack of ability to play their songs live. Otherwise, yeah, it's all about Guitar Hero popularity.



Why so much active hate towards this band, and not every other power metal band that sounds exactly the same? The same reason people actively bash anything that isn't bothering them, to distance themselves from it in the minds of their peers. If Dragonforce wasnt as popular, there wouldn't be near as much fervent hatred for them. It's the same reason people bash on pop music artists like Justin Bieber.

Studio cheating/Lack of ability to play live? Go see DF live, and the whole studio thing has been nothing but slander.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Why so much active hate towards this band, and not every other power metal band that sounds exactly the same? The same reason people actively bash anything that isn't bothering them, to distance themselves from it in the minds of their peers. If Dragonforce wasnt as popular, there wouldn't be near as much fervent hatred for them. It's the same reason people bash on pop music artists like Justin Bieber.
> 
> Studio cheating/Lack of ability to play live? Go see DF live, and the whole studio thing has been nothing but slander.


 
I like em... I think they're entertaining... I can't listen to whole albums at once, but I do enjoy listening to their songs.


----------



## jsousa (Apr 5, 2011)

badass!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 5, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I like em... I think they're entertaining... I can't listen to whole albums at once, but I do enjoy listening to their songs.



Same. I listen to the solos


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd love to have one of these. Looks like its 27" scale which i guess i could deal with.


----------



## masterdebradwic (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet guitar! It's just a shame that Dragonforce can't deliver live all the time.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm not a dragonforce fan by any means, not in the power metal trip at all, so when I saw them at wacken last year I was just curious, wanting to have fun and see what waq going on with "the guitar hero band". Well, performance was solid, sound was good, songs weren't to my liking but I expected that. Didn't seem a bad band in any way.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 6, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Why so much active hate towards this band, and not every other power metal band that sounds exactly the same? The same reason people actively bash anything that isn't bothering them, to distance themselves from it in the minds of their peers. If Dragonforce wasnt as popular, there wouldn't be near as much fervent hatred for them. It's the same reason people bash on pop music artists like Justin Bieber.



Nah, I disliked them before they were popular, too. I dislike a lot of the other crappy power metal bands, too, because a lot of them can't write songs either.

That said, my original quote was a flip remark about them being "hated because of Guitar Hero popularity". 



PyramidSmasher said:


> Studio cheating/Lack of ability to play live? Go see DF live, and the whole studio thing has been nothing but slander.



I have, and they were a train wreck. Seriously.


----------



## brutus627 (Apr 6, 2011)

love it...want one...don't care who it's connected to or what kind of music they play.
p.s.-if that guitar had one more string and a reversed 4+4 i would have fecal in my fotl's


----------



## walleye (Apr 8, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Why so much active hate towards this band, and not every other power metal band that sounds exactly the same? The same reason people actively bash anything that isn't bothering them, to distance themselves from it in the minds of their peers. If Dragonforce wasnt as popular, there wouldn't be near as much fervent hatred for them. It's the same reason people bash on pop music artists like Justin Bieber.
> 
> Studio cheating/Lack of ability to play live? Go see DF live, and the whole studio thing has been nothing but slander.



i think you're right in that they don't deserve as much slander as they get. i think that's going to be aimed at any band who puts so much emphasis on guitar solos, i don't think there's a famous guitarist alive that doesn't receive internet-hate? 

as for my personal opinion, they're just goofy. video game music? telling us how much the white guitarist likes beer? lyrics of the fantasy genre? not for me. 

and beiber? do i need to point out why people hate beiber? i thought htat would be obvious


----------



## Vyn (Apr 10, 2011)

Most of the hate was generated during the 06-07 album tour they did with Inhuman Rampage. Their guitar techs at the time didn't set up their guitars properly and tuned them down a half step. Plus there was a huge issue with sound gear failing. Lately, they have been pretty tight live. Personally they aren't my thing, but most of the bashing is uncalled for. Beiber bashing however, is very called for 

That 7 needs gold hardware like the EGEN18. It really goes well with the purple.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 10, 2011)

That loooks pretty sweet, but I highly doubt it will ever see production. I mean what has Ibanez sold about 8 E-Gen 6 strings


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 10, 2011)

I might have bought one if I didn't play power metal, I would just feel weird playing it on stage.


----------



## Metamurphic (Apr 10, 2011)

This is fantastic! Since Ibanez has brought out some new 7 strings in recent years i'm dissapointed that there's no production higher end 7 string saber. My '00 s7420 is IMHO the best 7 string i've played. (and i've played and owned a great array over the years) I would LOVE to have what he's having!

With the recent additions to ibanez's 7 string line up wouldn't a prestige s7 be a sure winner? i wouldn't care how much it costs (but i'm crazy) I would say it's a safe bet that they'd sell more prestige s7's than the RGA 427z.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

It would be great to see that released as a sig, but I don't think he uses 7 strings enough to warrant it.


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 10, 2011)

powergroover said:


> posted in herman's facebook just a while ago, guess i should share
> never been a fan of the man or the guitar itself but still


 
WOW ! very nice !
but had to be named B-GEN, the future 8-string will be the F#-GEN


----------



## Xaios (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't change a thing. That guitar is utterly SEXIFIED!


----------



## tubarao guitars (Apr 12, 2011)

one more pic.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Apr 12, 2011)

^ I think it'll look better without the grip mark on the upper horn...

Not a fan of S shape guitars but definitely diggind this.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bad ass guitar indeed. Both him and Sam T. have pretty sweet sig. models, but I wish Sam's had a nicer Edge trem on it. 
I'm not much of a fan of Dragonforce, but I don't understand all these elitists saying the band sucks or that they are bad guitarists. That's the mentality I had when I was like 14... They get drunk and play sloppy live because they are more focused on putting on a good performance and having fun, so what? Plus, the stuff they do on their albums, while sometimes obnoxious, is pretty cool and over the top.


----------

